# Human Antenna?



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

_From Edmonds.com October long term review of the 3.5...._



> Phil found that the keyless remote, already possessing good range, could have its range extended even further by employing a trick he learned from a porter on a car lot. If you hold the remote up to your body, say up against your jaw, you turn yourself into a broadcast antenna.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

It's true. It tripped me out the first time I tried it. It works good on your garage door opener.


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

I have to go try that now.....


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

It works. :jump: 

Weird.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll try it in the morning.... strange huh?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I held it on my Crank, works from 3.3 miles


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I held it on my Crank, works from 3.3 miles *


HAHA!! If you hold it under your mouth and open it, it amplifies the signal even further.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *HAHA!! If you hold it under your mouth and open it, it amplifies the signal even further. *


Using that criteria, imagine if you had braces. Could probably render the supermarket doors useless.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Its very true. Hold the FOB up to your jaw and you can find your car in the mall parking lot up to 50 feet further away. Very helpful holiday tip!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *I have to go try that now..... *


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Its very true. Hold the FOB up to your jaw and you can find your car in the mall parking lot up to 50 feet further away. Very helpful holiday tip! *


Who could have possibly come up with this in the first place? Amazing.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Who could have possibly come up with this in the first place? Amazing. *


Just as Al Gore created the internet, I, in fact, found out that this was possible. I would love to tell you how, but the tequilla just took control. Don't remember the details.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Does it work for everything or just lock/ unlock- who would want to open their trunk from that far away anyhow.... My b/f is constantly forgetting to lock the car when we go out- and has to WALK back to the car- I will amaze him with this new trick- he is going to think I am NUTS- thanks


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Does it work for everything or just lock/ unlock- who would want to open their trunk from that far away anyhow.... My b/f is constantly forgetting to lock the car when we go out- and has to WALK back to the car- I will amaze him with this new trick- he is going to think I am NUTS- thanks *


NUTS - or MAGICAL!!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

By the way, mine works from 100 paces away, large paces...that is pretty far....further than any other car I've had.

How about you guys??


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

tried this last night... freaked myself out. impressive.


----------

